# Bait Shops Near Matapeake



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

After seeing all of the positive write ups about Metapeake Pier a friend and I are going to check it out Saturday. Are there bait shops nearby that will be open early, preferrably on the way from the DC area?

This site has already been a great help and I haven't even put a line in the water yet this season.


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

I usually stop by strAngler's (2 or 3 exits before the Bridge) or the Amoco gas station right before the pier.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

no offense to anyone, amoco in my observation through 7 yrs have fallen short of NEEDED bait when fish are hot.

NEAR MATAPEAKE is before the BAYBRIDGE TOLL of 2.50, there is a place called anglers on the right hand side next to WENDYS food(whitehall rd).the phone number to them is 410-757-3442. they open at 6 am.they are insanely busy all the time! get early before 7 am, and your good! then after getting to matapeake, there is a 3.00 charge to park, if not, 50.00 fine!
then make sure you have freshwater and baysport license.DNR (resource police do check licenses!)on the pier at random. dont keep ANY! ROCKFISH UNTIL APRIL 19TH! catch and release only. or 250 to 500 fine. these are to prepare you for a goodtime! goodluck and tightlines. my catch is between 30 day period 81 rockfish, from 16" TO 37". I HAVE PICS TO show. get only BLOODWORMS! they range between 7 to 8.00 a dozen. getem while they are hot. get no more than two dozen, any more would be a waste of bait and money.


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for the info on shops. Can't wait for the 19th to get here already. Anyone know if the croakers have made it up to Matapeake yet? I'm all for C&R, but still wouldn't mind catching something I can bring home for dinner. Also, has anyone ever had any luck with bucktail jigs off the pier?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

As I fish early AM, none of the shops are open so I get my bait the day before I intend to fish. I have been killing the stripers in the early AM (early - before the sun comes up) on CLAM SNOUTS. 

I have had good luck with bucktails using them on the right end of the pier and casting to the pilings accross the entrance. Got Cha's work well too as well as topwater plugs in the EARLY AM.

I usually catch my fish and leave before 8 AM. After that (no matter what tide) has not produced for me.


----------

